# Monster fighting



## oldgoat (Apr 29, 2005)

About 3 years ago I bought a book of SF shorts one of which was about monster fighting.
Groups of students/hippies etc. built bio-tech monsters that competed with eachother in arena style combat.
Each monster was controlled by "Driver" whose brain was remoted to the monster during combat.
The story was about mobsters trying to take over the sport.
I lent the book to someone and can't remember the title.
help?


----------



## Leto (Apr 29, 2005)

A Second chance at Eden, by Peter F Hamilton.
And the story you're reffering at is Sonnie's Edge. First apparition of the affinity link.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Apr 29, 2005)

A recognised the story, but couldn't have told you what book without a hint, but Leto is right, its "A Second Chance at Eden". One of the better short stories in the collection actually...


----------



## Leto (Apr 29, 2005)

that's the first one of the book, which is just in front of me among my tech dictionnaries.  Should someday, clean this office.


----------



## oldgoat (May 14, 2005)

I've only just picked up your message.
Thanks, it was driving me nuts trying to remember.


----------



## The Master™ (May 15, 2005)

Something similar (though to do with war) are the "Bill, the Galactic Hero" books by Harry Harrison... But they are a funny and a little sick!!!


----------

